
NASA unveils new spacesuit for next Moon landing - gaisturiz
https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-50070615
======
eatbitseveryday
> Mr Gohmert explained: "We can take safe haven in this suit, we'll seek
> refuge in here, we'll keep the body at 8 psi (pound force per square inch)
> for a certain period of time, then we'll drop down to 4.3 psi and we can
> remain there for six days."

> "That's no small feat to be able to live in a volume that's only a couple of
> inches bigger than your body for six whole days."

This means one can expect to expel solids and fluids while in this suit, and
perhaps take in nutrients, if one is "stuck" in this suit due to emergencies?

Why don't they show the insides of the suit? How long does it take to put on?
What technology is inside of it?

It's kind of pointless just to show the colors of the suit and someone bending
down to pick up rock (albeit I realize this is an accomplishment from prior
suits... but I cannot appreciate the work to make that happen).

~~~
daveslash
The idea of not being able to scratch my nose for six days is horrifying.

~~~
gnode
I remember hearing a story about some fluid getting in the eye of an astronaut
working on the exterior of the ISS, and them not being able to wipe it away
due to the helmet, so just continuing while in pain / discomfort.

Perhaps spacesuits could do with some kind of manipulable swab within the
helmet to deal with situations like this.

~~~
eatbitseveryday
Chris Hadfield [0] seek to ~ 11m30

[0]
[https://www.ted.com/talks/chris_hadfield_what_i_learned_from...](https://www.ted.com/talks/chris_hadfield_what_i_learned_from_going_blind_in_space)

------
thelazydogsback
> The suit has a 100% oxygen environment

That can't be right, can it?

[edit] Ok - I guess under low pressure it's not toxic. But if the pressure is
adjusted so that 100% has the effect of 21% O2 on the system, wouldn't the
volume of gas be much less, making it a larger effort to breath?

~~~
thelazydogsback
On an related personal anecdote -- if you ever want to feel what's it's like
to open your mouth in a vacuum and get a taste of what it would be like to do
so in space (save the lack of any heat) you can always do what I did by
accident as a kid: Swim in a pool that has a flexible plastic (in this case, a
thin-bubble wrap sort of material) sheet floating over half of the pool, swim
under part of the covered area, and then stand up out of the water. The sheet
will lift up, but there will be no air whatsoever. Open your mouth, and find
all of the air in your lungs immediately sucked out with no way to take a
breath -- pretty horrifying if you're not expecting it...

------
rutherblood
this looks even more ridiculous than the 60s version

